# Barking in crate at night!! Please help!!



## LoveisGolden88 (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm no expert (we haven't even brought our puppy home yet!), but maybe 0500 is unfortunately her wake-up time right now? Perhaps some playtime and exercise would help tire her out a bit. I wouldn't use the spray bottle, because as you said it may make her associate her "den" with punishment. Does she have a variety of toys in the crate with her? 

Hopefully others with more experience can chime in, and I'd be interested in their answers. I'm sure we'll be in your same situation in just a few weeks! :doh:


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

Well, to be honest, I think that isn't too bad of a schedule for a little puppy. One time out at night and then wanting to get up at 5 doesn't seem too out of the ordinary. My latest pup is 11 months old now, and his schedule as a little pup was to bed around 10 or so, at least one time or more out at night and then up around that time in the morning. He had some stomach issues and still does at times, so once in a while he still needs to go out at night. Soon your little pup will start sleeping a little later in the morning, but I think some dogs just have an internal clock that gets them up early.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm no expert, I don't have my pup home yet, but I have raised 5 other dogs, different breed and here is something that worked with us with one of our pups.

First 5am is pretty good in my book...our non sleeper liked 3-4am. We ended up using an xpen. When she woke at 4 I took her out and when I brought her back in she went into the xpen with toys and a kong with some treats in it...if the toys didn't work the kong did. We could usually go back to bed until 6am. Maybe this isn't the best solution but it worked for us. Puppy was protected in her pen from getting into stuff and didn't have to be crated so she could play. She would cry sometimes because she wanted us, but I figured that she needed to learn how to amuse herself some...and she was out the rest of the day with us for the most part....Eventually she slept till we got up, took a while but it did happen


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

When is the last time you feed her at night? She might just be hungry. My girls are fed 6-12-6, so in the weekend I always have to go out early, feed them, do the essentials, and back to bed. At the moment the whole proces takes me 20 minutes, with two dogs.


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

inge said:


> When is the last time you feed her at night? She might just be hungry. My girls are fed 6-12-6, so in the weekend I always have to go out early, feed them, do the essentials, and back to bed. At the moment the whole proces takes me 20 minutes, with two dogs.


I think she definitely may be hungry. As she is always wanting more food!! I feed her about the same time 6-12-6. I give her 1/3 cup each time.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Please don't spray her.  
Keep her up a little later each night, cover the crate with a sheet, take her out and play for 1/2 hour after she goes out to pee, then she'll probably be ready for a nap.


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Shes a puppy that's what they do. Your lucky she isn't waking u up every hour like my boy did. She could be waking you up for anything hunger, bored, having to use the bathroom. It's your job to find out what it is so you get to know her pattern. At first I was like you frustrated I couldn't sleep and I had exams the next day but that's what you must do with puppies. I'm glad you didn't spray your puppy because he or she hasn't done anything wrong. Have you took her out for potty at that time? When is your last feeding time? My boy would cry every hour just to go outside because he couldn't hold it. Now he holds it through the whole night and waits for me in the morning at 8:30 since I have class. On weekends he's
The one crying to wake me up so I can walk him at that time. Good luck 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## willows pack (Apr 14, 2012)

I can't remember - it's been months - but is that enough food to be feeding her? 1/3 of a cup 3 times a day - or is it 1 cup and a 1/3 each time?

For the keeping quiet - I'd use food as well - kong with peanut butter or some kind of chew she can work away at til you are ready to get up. 

the xpen is a great idea - and ear plugs.


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

willows pack said:


> I can't remember - it's been months - but is that enough food to be feeding her? 1/3 of a cup 3 times a day - or is it 1 cup and a 1/3 each time?
> 
> For the keeping quiet - I'd use food as well - kong with peanut butter or some kind of chew she can work away at til you are ready to get up.
> 
> the xpen is a great idea - and ear plugs.



Well that's what I read at least. It's part of a slow growth plan, supposedly its better for their joints?

And believe or not, she doesn't like the kong toy.. nor peanut butter. But I will try feeding her an hour earlier and see if that helps. Thanks for the suggestions!!!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I was thinking that wasn't enough food either. You might want to call your vet and see if maybe upping her food would help.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

wondering what all you have tried in the kong...perhaps something she absolutely loves in there might work better...IDK just a suggestion. I never fed peanut butter in ours I did small pieces of turkey or chicken frozen with broth and some kibble. But that's what worked for me....


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

I'm seeing a lot of variation about what people should feed puppies. The breeder just set out a full bowl of food at all times. So my puppy is larger than most her age. 

I've read anywhere from 1/3 cup each feeding to 1 cup. Anybody know what is best?


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

oh man, that doesn't sound bad at all to us but we go to bed at 9 pm and my husband gets up at 430 for work so really I'd only have to do the 2 am pee time. I know it sucks for you but I sure hope I'm as lucky!


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley was fed the same way at the breeders so his belly was huge when I got him. My Vet says 1/2 C, 3 times a day. He was terrible about wanting more food, drove me insane! Now I add 1/2 can of unsalted green beans to his evening meal. He loves it, feels fuller and it only adds 20 calories.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I fed 3/4 cup 3x a day. I think I'd probably reduce the amount for the next pup (whenever that will be).


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

I think that's pretty good for such a little'un. Loki would not settle back in his crate after his 4.30am. If I put him back in, he would bark continuously until we couldn't take it any longer. After two nights like that, I just went into the lounge with him & stuck the TV on. That way my husband, who works full time, could go back to sleep, & I would fall asleep on the sofa when Loki did. Fortunately, Loki started going longer at night within a few days, but he was starting his day (& mine) at around 5.30 for around three weeks & I was exhausted. Gradually he slept a bit longer each week until now at four months he goes until 6.45 ...so in the crate at 11.30pm & straight through til then, so good sleep for us, but its taken several weeks. Your baby will soon start going longer.


----------



## CleosMom (Sep 3, 2012)

Our pup Rocky will be 10 weeks old. We use the pen that is in my 13 yr old daughter's room. It's large enough to have water, sleeping area and pads. He's on that same schedule as yours. My hubby and I take shifts. I do late night, he does early morning which is 5am. 

He doesn't bark or whine but I'm (obviously) a late nighter. I check on him at 1am and he's up and wants to play. I find he may have spilled his water but that he just wants to play and always hits the pee pads in my room as soon as I bring him in. Sometimes he poops. Then plays. I check his pads in the pen, clean it up and put him back in 30 min later until 5:00 am when hubby gets him. Seems to be the schedule. 

This Friday, I plan on weaning him off the 1:00 am play date and make myself not check on him. I can't help it though. I'm sure I'm in the 'what NOT to do' column. Just can't stop myself he's so darn precious! I say Friday because hubby and daughter are not in bed by 9pm and we can expand his time out of the pen and get him pooped out to get through the 1am play date. 

My hubby does sleep in the downstairs guest room during this new puppy time. I couldn't imagine doing late shift AND early shift. It goes by so fast I can't believe I tell him, "don't grow up!" It won't last forever. 

I do remember to be flexible in the beginning and then to get on somewhat of a schedule. I'm just trying to tell MYSELF that.


----------



## Libby Louise (Nov 8, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the encouragement! I have some wonderful news!

I played hard with Libby and kept her up until we went to bed around 11:30. Then she woke up at 5:30 for pee break. I let her out and figured she was hungry. Gave her breakfast (3/4 cup) and put her back to bed. And guess what!? She slept until 8:30!!!!!!


Thank you all soooooo much for your help! This puppy is my world and she is such a blessing to me. It just makes it THAT much better when my husband and I are rested. I feel extremely lucky that Libby is housebroken already and getting on a normal schedule. She is doing very well. Much thanks to the kind people that take time out of their busy days to help people like me. 

Blessings!

Meg


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Great to hear that you have got some extra sleep. Wonderful, isn't it? Loki slept from 11.30pm straight throught to 6.55am, so good sleep for everyone, & the alarm clock woke us up before he did ...that's a first! My husband gets up at 6.45am, so this morning we had the luxury of a ten mins lie-in.


----------



## raqinmex (Nov 28, 2012)

Ours decided they didn't like the crates and have moved to the terrace. They are adult dogs.


----------

